# Best Terrain Park near Park City UT



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

the canyons has the park I prefer over the one at pc for a couple reasons. 1 is placement they have theres in morning sun so its loose early where the ones in pc get afternoon sun which means icy in the morning and slower in the afternoon 2 crowds park city has a ton of folks go there (of course both are busy in saturday)... the beginner park is really a mid lvl park with a good bit of jibs and a nice jump line ranging from 25-35 feet ... the advanced park has some really unique jibs and some much larger jumps at the bottom ....


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

The canyons is HUGE and has a fun variety of stuff set up in their parks (the car is my favorite jib by far). But park city has better jumps. If you wanna check out powder mountain is got the best variety of EVERYTHING- from park to back country. But wherever you decide to go, you'll have a blast!


----------



## BenGrahamMan (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for your input. We had a great time in Utah. We missed most if not all of the recent dumps, but still had a blast. I don't do parks, as I am over 50 and kind of new to the sport. My son loves the parks. His favorite was The Canyon's. We also did Park City. I absolutely loved the Jupiter section, which gave a back country feel, and there was a bit of fresh light powder. We also headed over to SLC, and enjoyed Brighton one day, and Snowbird the next. Really cool stuff. Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

powpowpirate said:


> The canyons is HUGE and has a fun variety of stuff set up in their parks (the car is my favorite jib by far). But park city has better jumps. If you wanna check out powder mountain is got the best variety of EVERYTHING- from park to back country. But wherever you decide to go, you'll have a blast!


How PowMow isn't listed as the best resort in america is beyond me. Like you said, It has EVERYTHING in abundance. The expert park is getting better every year ( I really liked the rails with the stairs underneath)

We went this past weekend, they had just gotten 16 inches new and we never had to wait in a line. Not even once. They also have snowcat rides to the top of Lightning ridge for $15/person for untouched pow.

Not that you need to spend the money, you can litterally find untracked powder a week after the last snow without much problem. count the snowcat accessable areas, and it's the largest resort in the US. Not to mention it's Utah powder!

It's only draw backs are slow lifts and ZERO nightlife. The boarding though, if it's not the best in the world, it has got to be in the top 3. 

Just my 2 cents ( I am trying not to be to biased, I am a Brighton local, but PowMow is awesome)


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

cadencesdad said:


> How PowMow isn't listed as the best resort in america is beyond me.


Reason #1 It's only draw backs are slow lifts 
Reason #2 and ZERO nightlife. 
Reason #3 Middle of Nowhere (long ride to get to)

As for the Top 3 in the world, you were there with a foot and a half of fresh....of course it is going to rate high for you. 

It is a great mountain, for sure, but it is Far Far Far from one of the top 3 resorts in the world. I'd list it among the top 5 Secrets in the U.S.!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Really....who gives a shit about night life....you ride...you sleep...you ride some more! lol...
Kev- you really, really , really need to come visit right effing now...that's all I am gonna say.......

Notice I have been MIA since the storms hit.....no time for idle chat when there are turns to be made.....lol


----------

